# Ralph swallowed a sock!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well we got back from our holiday in conwy, and as you would expect - a whole load of washing to do...
Before I knew it - Ralph the sock snatcher was up to his old tricks and sneaked a sock out without me seeing, I only realised when my 4 year old was chasing him around the garden.
And before I could get to the fridge to get some cheese as a bribe, Ralph just looked at me and did a big gulp - and the sock was gone!!! 
Luckily it was only a small trainer sock.
After looking on line at all the horror stories of dogs dying and costing 7k in surgery!!!!!! & some saying not to worry, it will come out the other end - I thought I would air on the side of caution and I rang the vets, they said to take him in and they will make him sick, so i took him to the vets.
The vet assured me, it should come out naturally, especially as it was a small child's sock.
So now I will be on poo alert looking for the offending article over the next 24-48 hours.
So now we have Another odd lonely sock to add to the collection!!!


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad to hear Ralph is okay, you definitely did the right thing taking him to the vets. Stevie was very poorly three weeks ago, and it turned out after several x rays and an ultrasound that she had a blockage cause by material, which we think was a sock. Thankfully she is okay now but she ended up having an operation , 3 nights at the vets, and loads of medicine. I ended up wit a £2k vets bill which I am hoping Petplan will cover.
All socks are now pegged to the washing line and not put on the clothes horse as I have no wish to have a repeat of her being poorly, and us all being stressed and worried.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow!! I am so pleased to hear stevie is ok now, what an awful time for you all - poor little thing, and I hope the pet insurance pay up!! These things can be too expensive!
Your experience has just confirmed I did the right things and hopefully others will be on extra alert for our sock stealing pets! 
Ralph is always after my little boys socks, it's a bit of a game for him - and I'm sure many other poos, to grab a sock, run off with it for a game of chase & the chance to trade it in for a tasty treat - but he has never swallowed one before, and it isn't a game I encourage for this very reason!!
Pesky socks!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow can't believe he swallowed a sock I guess you will have to anazlyze his poo very carefully. Glad he is ok!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow can't believe he swallowed a sock I guess you will have to anazlyze his poo very carefully. Glad he is ok!


He looked at me...... And just did a big gulp - as if to say your not have it back!!! :devil::devil:
- time will tell..... I shall announce its arrival out of the other end, yuck!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A good warning - everyone be on full sock alert...
Hope Ralph is soon free of his sock and very glad to hear that Stevie is now much better - good luck with the insurance claim.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> He looked at me...... And just did a big gulp - as if to say your not have it back!!! :devil::devil:
> - time will tell..... I shall announce its arrival out of the other end, yuck!!!


It's like waiting for a surprise ha!! Guess that sock won't be used again


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

OK, so, after reading your post and doing a whirlwind tour of our lounge and picking up the FOUR odd socks  ...........................

I do hope Ralph manages to pass the offending article quickly and without complication; did the vet not try to make him vomit it out, or was it too late? 

Also, I'm glad Stevie is ok, and I've got my fingers crossed the insurance coughs up (that IS why we take it out after all, it would be a poor show if they refused...)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> OK, so, after reading your post and doing a whirlwind tour of our lounge and picking up the FOUR odd socks  ...........................
> 
> I do hope Ralph manages to pass the offending article quickly and without complication; did the vet not try to make him vomit it out, or was it too late?
> 
> Also, I'm glad Stevie is ok, and I've got my fingers crossed the insurance coughs up (that IS why we take it out after all, it would be a poor show if they refused...)


Well - after eating the sock, Ralph had some lunch on top of it, as I investigated the consequences on line, there was a puppy at Ralph's puppy class that had eaten 2 or 3 socks and they had exited the natural way, so I wasn't too concerned initially, it was after reading the horror stories on line (backed up by poor little Stevies experience).
The vet said as it was only a small child's sock it should be ok, but obviously I have to keep my eye on his eating habits, refusing food, been sick, & drinking lots. 
He said is should be 24-48 hours, so we shall wait & see.......


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

YIKES!! A whole sock?? WOW! We will be watching for good news of the exit of the sock!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Tracey they're keeping you busy....so on poo watch more than normal, hope it comes through pretty sharpish, poor Ralph.
Glad Stevies on the mend too, how worrying xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> YIKES!! A whole sock?? WOW! We will be watching for good news of the exit of the sock!!


Thankfully it was Only a 4 year olds little trainer sock.
I hope it makes a good exit, I don't want to be doing any midwifery skills at that end!!!!!!ray:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Tracey they're keeping you busy....so on poo watch more than normal, hope it comes through pretty sharpish, poor Ralph.
> Glad Stevies on the mend too, how worrying xxx


Kids, dogs & puppies eh??!!
How's fergus doing? Any sock fetishes developing there?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll tell you a funny story to cheer u up... My mother in law is a vet and had a woman bring in her dog who had gotten poorly under her hubby's watch whilst she was away. Turns out he'd swallowed frilly little knickers... When MIL gave them back to the woman, she went mad as it turned out they weren't hers... What a way to catch your hubby playing away!!! Awful, but funny too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SidneyM said:


> I'll tell you a funny story to cheer u up... My mother in law is a vet and had a woman bring in her dog who had gotten poorly under her hubby's watch whilst she was away. Turns out he'd swallowed frilly little knickers... When MIL gave them back to the woman, she went mad as it turned out they weren't hers... What a way to catch your hubby playing away!!! Awful, but funny too!


Hahaha - that is soooo funny, and yet so very very wrong, it did make me laugh though


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha - that is soooo funny, and yet so very very wrong, it did make me laugh though


I agree, made me laugh too!! Serves him right, tut tut!!


----------



## KB 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Poor ralph, I completely sympathise but should warn you it might take longer to pass! When Jessie was 6 months she swallowed my 12yr olds trainer sock - went to vets straight away who gave her a drug to vomit which produced nothing. Numerous visits to vets, antibiotics, liquid paraffin & X-rays later still nothing was produced. We had a holiday booked and had to leave her with my parents for a week. When we returned from hols & there was still no sign of the sock the vet thought that it would be best to operate so we booked her in. Fortunately the morning she was due to be operated on I woke up to hear her being sick and there it was - not quite the same luminous yellow as it went in but all in one piece( I have a photo!) It took just over 3 weeks from eating to vomiting and she showed no side effects apart from slightly raised temperature at the start. Hopefully your ordeal will be over sooner & you wont have too many poos to inspect!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

KB 1 said:


> Poor ralph, I completely sympathise but should warn you it might take longer to pass! When Jessie was 6 months she swallowed my 12yr olds trainer sock - went to vets straight away who gave her a drug to vomit which produced nothing. Numerous visits to vets, antibiotics, liquid paraffin & X-rays later still nothing was produced. We had a holiday booked and had to leave her with my parents for a week. When we returned from hols & there was still no sign of the sock the vet thought that it would be best to operate so we booked her in. Fortunately the morning she was due to be operated on I woke up to hear her being sick and there it was - not quite the same luminous yellow as it went in but all in one piece( I have a photo!) It took just over 3 weeks from eating to vomiting and she showed no side effects apart from slightly raised temperature at the start. Hopefully your ordeal will be over sooner & you wont have too many poos to inspect!



That's what I was reading on the Internet - that it took a while.... I was surprised he said 24-48 hours. I will be checking and looking out for signs of stress, sickness etc.
Wouldn't you think after 6 months, (Ralph is now 10 months) that they would have an incy bit more sense than to swallow a dry lump of cloth???
I'm glad Jessie didn't have to go through too much of an ordeal and it eventually made its way out by itself.
There was one tragic stories on the Internet - which made me panic a bit.
And poor stevie, who had a bad time recently.
It seems like its quite a common problem.


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

They're such a worry x My Ralph ate some material from the garden  It had been laid under the decking and turf to stop weeds coming through. I was unaware he'd actually ate any, despite watching him the whole time he was out (other than the few seconds i'd popped in to get a bag)
Anyway later in the evening I found it strange he hadn't had his bowels open. Then I saw him trying with no success. Then pulling his bottom along the floor. To cut a long story short after trying several things we had a quick trip to the vets and they helped him remove it, but it made it's way to there with no problems and he was just 9 weeks. I also read all the horror stories. Didn't help much, but Ralphs seem to be hardy  You'll be very pleased when you see that sock again  I hope it's very soon x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph2013 said:


> They're such a worry x My Ralph ate some material from the garden  It had been laid under the decking and turf to stop weeds coming through. I was unaware he'd actually ate any, despite watching him the whole time he was out (other than the few seconds i'd popped in to get a bag)
> Anyway later in the evening I found it strange he hadn't had his bowels open. Then I saw him trying with no success. Then pulling his bottom along the floor. To cut a long story short after trying several things we had a quick trip to the vets and they helped him remove it, but it made it's way to there with no problems and he was just 9 weeks. I also read all the horror stories. Didn't help much, but Ralphs seem to be hardy  You'll be very pleased when you see that sock again  I hope it's very soon x
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, yes I'm hoping its not too long before the sock and I are reunited!
I will reiterate, I don't want to be helping it out in any way - that will be a job for my OH, I hope he's about when it re-appears in case he's needed. He gets all the best jobs!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's brother Chester ate a sock too!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dirty little dogs.......and they always prefer the worn ones out of the dirty laundry rather than freshly washed from the clean laundry!


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't blame you, it was not the most glamorous job :/ x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

